# Got my new plow today



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, I just ordered it yesterday and fed-ex dropped it at my door tonight. $595. 72" Eagle plow, I just got done installing it. looks and works great! I'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Dang, that was fast! Talk about service!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't figure it out, the company is in Utah..http://kgmotorcycletires.com/american_eagle_sxs_snow_plow_kits.htm
I think they must have a warehouse in Michigan or close to it to get it here that fast...Free Shipping..


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

You'd be more than welcome to come on up and give it a real test here.  I've been on mine for the last two days.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hows the ice fishing on Hubbard Lake?? might be worth the trip..


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> Hows the ice fishing on Hubbard Lake?? might be worth the trip..


That's a trick question :lol: You've seen my posts about fishing Hubbard Lake....... Ain't no fish in Hubbard Lake......

On your plow, do you have to exit the vehicle to adjust the angle of the blade or, did the kit come with the "in cab" adjuster?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gotta get off it to angle the blade.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> Gotta get off it to angle the blade.


Check this out........ http://www.jrgraham.com/itemdetail....l&itm_id=161585&itm_index=2&parentCtg=7192744


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, wonder how good they work..My brother has a Kubota with the hydraulic angle, just like a pick up..


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't know what these cost.....but you can imagine they are expensive compared to typical atv/utv plows but they are fully controllable from in cab just like the big boys. I would love to use one to see how well they work. Overkill for my needs but cool none the less. 
http://www.blizzardplows.com/bd/showroom/utv-straight-blade


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> Wow, wonder how good they work..My brother has a Kubota with the hydraulic angle, just like a pick up..


Just lazy I guess, because I should get one myself! From what I understand about it, you pull the cable and either back up or move forward (directionaly) to move the plow. When it gets into the next position, it locks automaticly. It would save a lot of getting off and back on, however I do need to strech every once in awhile.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Man,
that is one beautiful set-up you've got there.

I have a 60 inch Lite Force on my 800cc Can Am Max and will never go back to the 48 inch plow again.

I did'nt even know they made a 6ft plow for our toys.

Very,very nice set-up you have.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I just put a blade on mine and was amazed at how much you can push with it. I got a new blade for free that fit a JD sabre lawn trac and it hooks up to the hitch. I had to drill 4 new holes and make a bracket for the front wich took about a half hour. This blade has the angle system that you pull a rod sideways and hit the corner of the blade in the bank and it will lock into position. I still get off and angle it for the time being but when the weather warms up I fix it so I can stay on the quad.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Very sweet plow, Glockman. You can push a ton of snow with a 72" blade. I was looking at your pics, and it looks alot like my 50" Tusk plow that I got for my ATV from Rocky Mountain ATV. Here's a link to their 72" UTV plow: http://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p...bCatId=24&keyword=utv+plow&prodFamilyId=15765 The push bars and the back of the plow look identical to me. What do you think?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks the same, I was going to buy from them, but the 72" was on back order til Feb. 28...they are a $100. cheaper than the one I got.
Here is a pic off their site on the Eagle..


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam I'm starting to think some of these plow assemblies are like washing machines...three main manufacturers that paste a different sticker on each one.:lol:


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

nice,your gonna love it and it will pay for itself in the next few months..and your neighbors are gonna love you, too..

I have one on a Honda 300 and it plows some serious snow


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Scout 2 said:


> I just put a blade on mine and was amazed at how much you can push with it. I got a new blade for free that fit a JD sabre lawn trac and it hooks up to the hitch. I had to drill 4 new holes and make a bracket for the front wich took about a half hour. This blade has the angle system that you pull a rod sideways and hit the corner of the blade in the bank and it will lock into position. I still get off and angle it for the time being but when the weather warms up I fix it so I can stay on the quad.


This what you're using? http://www.jrgraham.com/itemdetail....l&itm_id=161585&itm_index=2&parentCtg=7192744


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Sometime........ in the future you're going to need a new wear bar for it. I've posted this before and you may have seen it. However, if you haven't seen it, this is good advice.....

Wear bars from the manufacturer are WAY OVER PRICED. You can get exactly what you want (minus the holes) from *Alro Steel*. Just stop in to the office, tell them what you want and they'll cut it right there. Take it home and drill out the holes. Cheap............!

I always buy them twice as wide. In doing so, I can drill the holes in the center of the bar and when one side wears, just unbolt the bar and turn it over. I also got sick of 1/4" thick bars and the last time went to 1/2" thick. Helps to keep the plow down with the added weight too. My last 1/2" thick bar from Alro Steel I think cost me $27.


----------

